# AC Configuration Feature - Please Tesla Add This!!



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Ok I love Doug Demiro and I was watching one of his reviews of the Porsche GT2RS and I wanted to post that this feature in that car is something Tesla should implement. I am constantly feeling in auto mode that my A/C doesn't move enough air for my liking. I would like to be able to configure how much air it pushes. Turns out the Porsche has it! Please Tesla make something where I can configure the amount of air. For example if you think you need to have the fan speed set to 3 let me add an offset or something.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

Agree completely bmw has fan “intensity “ so you stay in auto mode but can choose how aggressive the fan speed is
Works pretty well but honestly my Lexus has much better fan speed control in auto mode ,
Very responsive to temp and sun changes.


----------

